

This email may be worth millions of dollars in sales - peterkchen
http://josephwalla.com/this-email-may-be-worth-millions-of-dollars-in-sales/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8357207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8357207)
(219 points, 5 days ago, 73 comments)

------
lutusp
Quote: "Our product, Acme, is different. We're designed to help improve your'e
[sic] company's performance ..."

What? This is the winning email, written by a borderline illiterate? But maybe
I'm thinking about this all wrong -- maybe people who don't cringe at this
level of literacy are the target audience.

